# Great new slipper pattern called "Options" w/pix



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Just published a new slipper pattern called "Options". Options slippers are made like this:
Knit the slipper top, then choose what type of sole you want: Knit, crochet or use a sole that is cut out of a pre-felted sweater. 
Pattern includes detailed instructions for everything, photos, and a tip for making a great non-skid sole. 
Pattern is found on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers
or on the website: http://www.kriskrafter.com/opslpa.html

This pattern has no restrictions - you can sell the slippers you make, in fact it is encouraged. They make up so fast that it is a perfect craft show item.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Totally cool slippers! These I might just have to try!

Thank you.


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

look more like a shoe. are you able to share the pattern


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. Have taken a look and saved pattern to buy later


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love these slippers. Will have to buy the pattern when I get home.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Very creative


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Ordered my pattern. Great way to use up left over yarn.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

battye one said:


> look more like a shoe. are you able to share the pattern


She lists two sites in her original post where you can order the pattern.

I have saved the site so I can order later if I decide to try these. They are pretty neat.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

...and the pink is in keeping with the October theme. Regardless of color, great pattern. Have already ordered and downloaded mine...Thanks for the site!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great looking slipper. Will dig the change out of the bottom of my purse and order soon!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like, thank you


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Dang it, my list of slippers to try is getting longer than my arm. These look great. I'm not so sure about the "make up fast" part. Did that include all the frogging that most of my projects require? LOL


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

That's funny!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I got to test knit these and they are awesome! Definitely on the top of my favorite list!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought the pattern, even though the ravelry link says it's free. Do I get a refund?


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats strange - what link did you see that said free? I just went and double checked it and mine doesnt' show that.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine neither. I bought it for $5.25.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

battye one said:


> look more like a shoe. are you able to share the pattern


Check what's written & the links with the picture.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> Thats strange - what link did you see that said free? I just went and double checked it and mine doesnt' show that.


It says $5.25 for pattern on both of the links.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

"This pattern is available for free. 
Super fast and easy to make on your Bulky 9mm Knitting Machine."

Mystery solved. the pattern I was looking for was for a bulky machine and the link took me to this slipper page.

I see a lot of slippers in my future. I hope mine will look as good as yours.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> "This pattern is available for free.
> Super fast and easy to make on your Bulky 9mm Knitting Machine."
> 
> Mystery solved. the pattern I was looking for was for a bulky machine and the link took me to this slipper page.
> ...


Rats, I was hoping you had found a special "free" location. With all the available free patterns, I really hate to spend money to buy patterns unless they are extremely unusual, or way cheaper.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Really cool slippers! I must buy the pattern.

Thank you for sharing!

Elle


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for posting your pattern, if it cost, it cost. I really want to try these for my sisters because they have neuropathy. Its not because of diabetis...runs in family and I have it also....very early stage. They wanted a slipper that was sort of a shoe....so here it is!!! Thanks


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool slippers! Can't wait to try them! Hope the pattern arrives in my email soon! Have you ever felted the top of the slipper? If I wanted to do this would I do it after I have sewn the top to the sole and felt it all at once? (I'm VERY new to the craft of felting!)


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

love them might try them myself


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Have been making these things like crazy!
This is my new "Options Slippers" pattern.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> Have been making these things like crazy!
> This is my new "Options Slippers" pattern.


I love those slippers could you please tell me where I could find the pattern.

Thank you

Monique
[email protected]


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

The pattern can be found here: 
http://www.kriskrafter.com/opslpa.html

or here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is the pair my friend made - love the little side buttons that she made out of a felted sweater......


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. They look warm and cosy, and looks like they will stay on your feet.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh those are so nice. Look very warm too.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I just ordered the pattern from your website. I will be excited to get it!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I just ordered the pattern from your website. I will be excited to get it!


Do they sell them as downloadable patterns as postage to Canada can be quite expensive.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

monic1953 said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the pattern from your website. I will be excited to get it!
> ...


They email a pdf to you. I haven't received mine yet, but hope to sometime soon! I just paid for it maybe 10 minutes ago. I suppose I have to wait until she checks her site for orders or something. I am used to getting instant emails when I order pdf patterns, but time will tell.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Be sure and post pictures when you get yours done - we'd love to see them!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, it is emailed to you shortly after purchase.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I did receive it via email, so thank you kriskrafter. Not sure when I will be making them, as I have some other WIP's I need to get done first, but when I do, I will be sure to post pictures!


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are so nice. They look like they will wear well also.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

It's actually the first pattern I have felt intrigued enough by to purchase. All other patterns I have downloaded have been free.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Even though I am a designer I am the same way - I use a lot of free patterns but I also purchase when one "calls my name"!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I ordered the slippers. Received the pattern. Looking forward to knitting some.

Monique


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I ordered the pattern as well. I am so looking forward to try the pattern tonight.

Monique


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Monique. Will you post a picture when you have finished them? I don't intend to start on mine until I finish some other things.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

For sure I will.

Monique


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

So here is a pair that I made with 1 strand of Bulky yarn - the gauge worked up to be very very close so I went for it. The yarn is called "Toy", I used 71 yds to knit the tops, then I used a pre-felted sweater to cut the soles out. I LOVE these! They are sort of like your favorite old worn-out pair of jeans, fit like a glove and super soft. The yarn is a cotton blend.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice...like these!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Waaaaaay Cool! I finally broke down and ordered the pattern. I hope mine turn out to at least resemble yours.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

These are for my friend Kari, a soon-to-be breast cancer survivor.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Kris - Went to buy the pattern for these slippers and noticed it comes in S-M-L. Will the Large fit a size 11 wide foot? Or will I have to do a lot of altering? I'm a fairly new knitter. :?


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Kris - Went to buy the pattern for these slippers and noticed it comes in S-M-L. Will the Large fit a size 11 wide foot? Or will I have to do a lot of altering? I'm a fairly new knitter. :?


For a wider foot you may want to increase to 2 more stitches both on the slipper top and the sole. You can also extend the length a hair but working 2 more rows on the first part of the top (the Stockinette St. part). and 2 more rows on the sole.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent slippers!


----------



## Sonoita (Jul 8, 2011)

OK I'm gonna have to order the pattern now! Dang, I don't have any of the right gauge yarn....I gonna have to buy more yarn...OH DARN!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sonoita said:


> OK I'm gonna have to order the pattern now! Dang, I don't have any of the right gauge yarn....I gonna have to buy more yarn...OH DARN!


I feel your pain!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ordered mine. I really think these will be an awesome "Option" For the guys! As they are not so big on the bootie type slippers I usually make. Thanks so much!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Make sure and show us pix of your slippers when you make them.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Was wondering how your slippers turned out? would love to see them!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

will be doing them in five or six weeks from now. Have too many other projects started... and a trip planned. Yikes..time flies.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

I hear ya on that! I've got knitting projects sitting all over my house (and one in my car). We have a new puppy and he is always trying to get at my knitting. I need to just go finish them off and be done with them!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Puppies and projects and yarn OH MY!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

yes..I learned one of my 7 mo doxies...LOVES YARN. He has run off with several balls and when I come into the room....so sweet he looks. Thinks he did a fine job of spreading it all over. So I have learned to put it up when leaving the room.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Ours is a springer spaniel, he is just 11 weeks old. He is totally fascinated by the yarn so I have to be careful that I don't drop the skein on the floor or he has it in his mouth in 2 seconds flat!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is my latest pair - it is a kids pair size for a 2 year old.


----------



## Sonoita (Jul 8, 2011)

I just bought your kids pattern, I have not made the adult slippers yet, did I just duplicate? Oops!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i love these...a must have for winter...ty moke


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to try them..


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Great! I plan on getting back to making some kids slippers this week. I have spent the last week or so writing the mens version of this pattern - whew! it takes a lot longer to write and knit a much large slipper! I will post pix of mens version soon.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

please do.....kris...love these slippers..


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is something I tried yesterday...you know how people like to knit those little owls out of cables into their projects? Well I did it into my slippers.

If anyone who has the options slipper patt and wants to try this I have posted the owl section directions in the Ravelry group for options slippers. 

I think they turned out pretty cute but I wasn't crazy about the yarn - it was a bit scratchy and because of the slubs in it I don't think the owls are as defined as they could be. Otherwise pretty cute.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh this is so cute....i love it....


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

These I just have to try! I don't mind buying individual patterns (even though I am generally a free-form knitter), as it rewards the creativity, time and effort of the knitting artiste.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are sooo cute! I agree with you about the yarn, but the owl is still visible. I will be adding that to the pair I will be making next week.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Are all sizes included in the pattern? I REALLY like these slippers!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

There are 2 patterns currently:
Options Slippers - which is Womens sizes sm, med, Lg.
Options Slippers for Kids/Toddlers. Sizes 6mo-12yr.

I am currently working on the mens version and should have it out and published within the next week or so. 
The owl slippers were made with the womens med size. 
The owls are not part of the original Options pattern but I posted the "how to" on the Ravelry group and would be happy to email them as well to anyone who would want them.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I found the options patterns on ravelry...i have to have them both...love them they look so so comphy....and I love the owl...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Woo Hoo....love them! pattern bought, downloaded and saved!!!


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

My daughter and I both love slippers and socks. I just ordered the pattern. I also thought your price was very reasonably. 

I don't know anyone that would not want to be able to make money with something they love to do.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

They look so good on!Very nice knitting.


----------

